# Öffenlicher Bereich > Hobby, Freizeit, Sonstiges >  "Sonst geht es auf einmal ganz schnell!"

## Siamfan

Ende letzten Jahres habe ich in meinem Lieblings-Strassen-Cafe (?es gibt wohl nur eines in der Stadt) gesessen, als eine Farang-Frau zu Fuss gelaufen kam.

Wir waren uns sofort sympathisch und kamen ins Gespraech.
NEIN, nicht so!

Sie war auf dem Sprung und wollte auf die Insel. Wir haben uns einfach nur gut unterhalten und Informationen ausgetauscht!

Sie war Krankenschwester (im Ruhestand; aus gesundheitlichen Gruenden) und wir kamen auf meine Diabetes zu sprechen.

Ich hatte bist vor ~14 Jahren keine Gewichtsprobleme. Dann habe ich endgültig aufgehoert zu rauchen und 15kg zugenommen!

Sie sagte zu mir, "du musst was tun, sonst geht es auf ein Mal ganz schnell!"
UPPS!  Wir kannten uns gerade erst 15 Minuten!

----------


## Siamfan

Eigentlich hatte ich mich damit abgefunden, die letzten Jahre mit XXL-Shirts rumzulaufen.
Alle kurz- und langfristigen Versuche abzunehmen , endeten im Jo-Jo-Effekt und mir fehlte die richtige Motivation.
Ich kann das nicht alles wiedergeben, was mir meine neue Bekannte alles erklaert hat, aber zusammenfassend, am Ende geht es ganz schnell, ....

Ich war da scheinbar schon auf einem "guten Weg" dahin, denn unter anderem loesten sich bei mir die Fussnaegel ab!

Mit Aloe Vera konnte ich das lindern, mehr aber auch nicht.

Mit ALK hatte ich nie Probleme, obwohl ich gerne Bier getrunken habe.

DAS war es auch nicht.

Ich hatte vor etwa drei Jahre schon mal eine sehr schlechte Phase, weil ich mich eigentlich gar nicht mehr bewegte.
Frueher hatte ich immer einen Garten, da kam das eigentlich automatisch.


Dann hatte wir das Haus mit +/- 500qm Grundflaeche und alles war gefliesst. Alles nur ein Stockwerk und die Unterstellgarage direkt vor der Haustuer.

Als wir dann das Haus hier mit den 4 1/2 Stockwerken gemietet hatten, konnte ich beim Umzug nicht helfen, denn ich kam  die Treppen hoch!

----------


## Siamfan

Das mit dem Umzug ist jetzt etwa 3 Jahre her und die staendige Treppensteigerei hat mir richtig gut getan.

Auch Bier habe ich nur noch gelegentlich getrunken, obwohl mir das hier voll anders unterstellt wird, aber ich hatte immer noch viel zuviel Uebergewicht.

Meine "Fee" hat mir so ins Gewissen geredet, ich habe ernsthaft angefangen abzunehmen.
Ich weiss nicht wieviel, aber es ist schon deutlich sichtbar!

Kurz darauf kamen auch die Meldungen "Diabetes 2 ist heilbar", man muss abnehmen und sich bewegen.

Jetzt mach ich es mal kurz, mir geht es deutlich besser, das mit den Naegel ist ok, .....


Deswegen auch, noch mal hier in die gesamte Runde, "aendert was, es kann sonst ganz schnell gehen!"

Wer kein Altersdiabetes hat ist wohl fein raus, aber was "zu aendern" haben wahrscheinlich fast alle!?

----------


## Siamfan

Ich wiege mich nicht,  ich sehe es auch so! 
Ich hatte länger schon 5kg abgenommen. 
Jetzt aktuell nochmal 6-7kg.
Weiß ich,  weil ich mich beim Arzt wiegen mußte. 
Da ich gleichzeitig wieder Krafttraining mache und das Trimmrad trete,  ist es bald genug. 

Motivieren tut mich echt,  daß es mir voll besser geht! 

Aufhören mit rauchen und Bauchfett reduzieren,  das macht sich echt bezahlt.

----------

